

Ask HN: can anyone here create a laptop for $50? - thirstysoul

Hey everyone!
I am looking to make really cheap laptops for my students they should run on Linux and won't require the best hardware specifications it will mainly function in the cloud. Email me at michaelabehsera@gmail.com if u are up to the task.
======
sp332
Edit: Here's one called a "Zipit" for about $50, hackable to run Linux:
[http://revision3.com/hak5/chromeos/unlocking-linux-on-the-
zi...](http://revision3.com/hak5/chromeos/unlocking-linux-on-the-
zipit-z2-a-50-hacktop)

Here's an 8-bit, hackable hand-held computer for $70 (cheaper if you buy in
bulk) <https://www.adafruit.com/products/330>

------
Joeboy
I'd check out ebay, especially the "Listed as lots" option.

------
skykooler
Seeing as how big of a deal the $100 OLPC XO was, I doubt it's possible.

